# Puente h con mosfet y driver



## Maxy93 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hola a todos. Soy nuevo en el foro, esta muy bueno y quisiera ver si me pueden ayudar. Con mis amigos del cole estamos haciendo un robot. Al principio la invercion de giro la haciamos con unos rele, pero ahora queremos cambiar a mosfet porque queremos que sea mas rapida la invercion y para poder tener control pwm. Buscando encontre un circuito muy bueno (http://www.circuit-projects.com/con...using-mosfets-and-ir2110-h-bridge-driver.html) pero el unico problema es que es de muy bajo amperaje, en el robot tenemos 2 motores de 24V y que consumen 5A, y queria saber si alguien tiene algun circuito o como se pude modificar el otro.

Muchas gracias


----------



## lubeck (Oct 25, 2010)

Dale una leida a esto...
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/aporte-puente-h-motores-43203/


----------

